
The Tech Industry’s Psychological War on Kids - walterbell
https://medium.com/s/story/the-tech-industrys-psychological-war-on-kids-c452870464ce
======
Mononokay
> “We called the police because she wrecked her room and hit her mom… all
> because we took her phone,” Kelly’s father explained. He said that when the
> police arrived that evening, Kelly was distraught and told an officer that
> she wanted to kill herself. So an ambulance was called, and the 15-year-old
> was strapped to a gurney, taken to a psychiatric hospital, and monitored for
> safety before being released. Days after being hospitalized, Kelly was
> brought to my office by her parents who wanted to get help for their
> troubled girl.

For whatever reason I'm leaning less towards "Evil Tech Executive Boogeyman"
and more towards "Bad/Negligent Parenting."

